# Inherited firearm



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a "friend" 

My friend's father (retired cop) was gifted a small snub noise over 30 years ago which he used as a back up. He has recently retired and gave the pistol to his son.

-the pistol was bought legally but gifted cop to cop in a much different era. The original owner is dead and thus original paperwork is probably long gone.
-The son has a LTC and is also a CO.
-Is this firearm legal to have?
-if not, is there any way to properly surrender it?
-Or is my friend in the clear?

Thank you


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

He has an LTC, he's good to go. If you were going "by the book", you'd have to do an e FA-10 from the current owner to the new one. If that piece has never been in the system in that way, I say stick with tradition and keep it as it is. That's me though, fuck this state

He doesn't have to surrender it at all as long as he has his LTC.


----------

